# Xpresscreen Exposure Unit



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if the screens from Xpresscreen can be used with anything other than their flash exposure unit. Those units are pricey and I wonder if there is another way to expose the screens.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I am not sure. But the mesh is no bargain either.


----------



## Little Bit (Jan 17, 2009)

I use the XpressScreen exclusively in my shop. I have both types of screens but prefer the Xpress.

There is no chemical cleanup. No Screen reclaiming, etc. When you are finished just toss in the trash.

In my opinion, these screens are much less expensive than having to buy emulsion, screen degreaser, screen wash, etc. The time saved in being ready to print within minutes versus having to coat a screen, wait for it to dry, expose your artwork, and then set up to print.

I can print my artwork, flash it to screen and be ready to print in less than 15 minutes.

I would be interested to hear from other XpressScreen users.


----------



## Parkwood (Jan 14, 2008)

Little Bit---Is there a way to expose those screens without buying the expensive exposure unit.

Also, do you have problems with pinholes?


----------



## Little Bit (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't know of any other way to flash the screen other than with their exposure unit.

If you don't have the exposure unit, why do you have their screen frames and film?

No, I do not have trouble with pinholes. Occasionally I will have a pinhole but just simply put a piece of tape over the hole on the back side of the screen.

If you have trouble with pinholes you are probably flashing on too high of a setting. I flash screen on 1 1/2.

XpressScreen has always given me great tech support when I have had questions. They have training programs in their offices at corporate headquarters and I would love to go, but have never had the opportunity.
However, I do feel they have always bent over backwards to be of assistance to me.

Hope this info is helpful to you.


----------



## InacityApparel (Jan 15, 2009)

i have a XEF98 Exposure Unit i am looking to get rid of for really cheap!..

email me at [email protected]


----------



## MVP J (Aug 29, 2007)

I have over half a roll of their 80 mesh (whatever they say equals a 110 mesh) that I will sell for cheap. 

E-mail is [email protected]


----------



## bcpack (May 3, 2009)

I have the Xpresscreen system and very new to screen printing and love the system and Xpresscreen has been very helpful with any questions I have had and also several people here have been helpful.


----------



## screen dummy (Dec 13, 2009)

Xpresscreen is crap. I have many problems with their mesh. It is not durable. I am lucky to get 40 imprints before the screen starts to go to hell. Anyone looking into buying this equipment run as far away as possible. It is a waste of money.


----------



## tennisbum143 (Jun 10, 2010)

I would really like to know if ScreenDummy ever went to the free training that the XpresScreen company provides. I've used the system for 18 years and the only time I had problems was when I tried to figure it out on my own! It's sorta like when you sometimes need to read the users' manual when you buy a new cell phone. It's not rocket science, but it really helps to get some training!


----------



## screen dummy (Dec 13, 2009)

tennisbum143 said:


> I would really like to know if ScreenDummy ever went to the free training that the XpresScreen company provides. I've used the system for 18 years and the only time I had problems was when I tried to figure it out on my own! It's sorta like when you sometimes need to read the users' manual when you buy a new cell phone. It's not rocket science, but it really helps to get some training!


Yes, I flew down to Winston/Salem and got the training. I have consulted the owners manual for this system and my cell phone. I have even called to get technical assistance and never really got any answers. I don't know how many times I was told by Dave he would call me back and I never got phone calls back. They even went as far as telling me to call Bobby. I know he works the trade shows but he owns his own shop. That is sad that they have to have someone outside the company giving technical info. I am glad the system works for you. Since transitioning over to the old school method I have had much better luck with my prints. No registration issues, no pin hole problems, just great prints.


----------



## bcpack (May 3, 2009)

ScreenDummy dont know what to tell you I am new to screen printing and find the Xpresscreen system simple and Dave has always been very helpful in fact everyone that works there have been helpful. When I order stuff it ships that day never a problem. Pin holes were a problem but it was because I exposed the art on to high a setting so that was an easy fix. Give Dave and those guys another shot I bet it will work out. Let me know if you have any screen or items you would like to sell from this system.


----------



## colorondemand (Jan 21, 2007)

I have an XpressScreen system as well. Works great. Pinholes can be a problem if you don't know how to use the exposure unit. Pulling has to be re-learned in a way as well. The bottom line is that I have a traditional exposure unit, wash out booth, and all the "fun stuff" that goes with that old-school side of the business. I have all that, just in case, mind you, but I hope to NEVER use it again. Pressure washing old screens, chemicals, ink getting on everything, mixing and applying emulsion, all that crap is for somebody else, not me. No more hours upon hours of clean up, re-claiming screens and emulsion getting on my brand new freaking jeans. Now when I finish a job I am DONE. Most people have no idea how much time and money can be saved by using an XpressScreen system. 

Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## lum11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone have there website, I tried a few options, google and www.xpresscreen.com nothing come up. Thanks for the help


----------



## lum11 (Aug 6, 2012)

Does anyone have there website, I tried a few options, google and www.xpresscreen.com nothing comes up. Thanks for the help


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

You must have a problem with your browser. The link you have posted works for me, but then again it may be an omen. Stay away from them. Their stuff is garabage. If you are afraid of the chemicals look into Franmar products. Making and reclaiming screens isn't that big of a deal. The prints you get from the traditional method are 1000 times better. The comment earlier about ruining a new pair of jeans......... I don't wear good clothes when I print just because I know ink will somehow get on my clothes. I would go to Screen Printing Supplies, Screen Printing Equipment & Screen Printing Kits and check into the cost of getting a traditional setup. You won't regret it and you will save yourself a ton of aggravation.


----------



## tennisbum143 (Jun 10, 2010)

This link should work...

http://xpresscreen.com/


----------



## tennisbum143 (Jun 10, 2010)

In response to previous post... Sorry you've had a bad experience with the Xpres system. Works just fine for me. Did you go to their free training sessions? That might help with some of your problems.


----------



## Stitches (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes we did. The nice thing about the whole experience is I have really learned to be a good screen printer. After dealing with all the shortcomings of their system and then getting the traditional setup........ things are perfect. I dreaded when jobs came in. Now I look forward to them. Plus, I can do more types of printing that I could ever do with xpresscreen. I should really call them and thank them. Going from the gutter to a penthouse on Park Ave was an experience. Our customers can see the difference in the prints that we produce.


----------



## bcpack (May 3, 2009)

It worked fine for me no problem site came up http://xpresscreen.com/ Do you have an xpresscreen system or looking to purchase one? I do have one and it works good for us and they are good to deal with.


----------



## Little Bit (Jan 17, 2009)

I have used this equipment for over 5 years. Have never had a problem. When I have had a problem it has been my fault -- not the equipment and I have never had the opportunity to attend their training. Wish I could but live to far from Winston Salem. If you are a small shop I recommend this equipment.


----------

